# Apellidos



## laurahya

Hola a todos,

He notado durante mis estudios que en general los españoles tienen dos apellidos, ¿podéis explicarme cómo se hace esta combinación? ¿Son los apellidos de ambos padres? Si lo son, ¿qué pasa cuando te casas con alguien?

Gracias,
Laura


----------



## lazarus1907

Hola Laura,

El primer apellido de una persona es, normalmente, el primer apellido del padre, y su segundo apellido, el primero de la madre. Al casarse las mujeres no cambian su apellido (ni en otros países como China).
En países como Portugal y Brasil es al revés: El primer apellido es el segundo de la madre.

Ejemplo:
Luis Fernández Bosque
María García Pérez (casada)

Su hijo: Enrique Fernández García​


----------



## Jellby

Creo que desde hace algunos años existe la posibilidad, por parte de los padres, de elegir en qué orden tendrán los apellidos sus hijos, pero debe ser igual para todos los hermanos. Es decir:

Alberto Bermúdez Cifuentes
y
Diana Estepa Fuentes

pueden decidir que sus hijos tengan los apellidos "Bermúdez Estepa" lo más común o "Estepa Bermúdez".

Esto lo he oído/leído en algún sitio, pero ignoro si es cierto o si es una novedad...


----------



## laurahya

Jaja, he pedido una explicación de este tema muchas veces pero mis amigos españoles nunca han sido capaces de dármela! Claro que lo entienden todos, pero imagino que no piensan mucho en los detalles así que les es difícil explicarlo  ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## diegodbs

No entiendo que eso pueda ser difícil de explicar para un español  
¿Es que ellos no saben por qué tienen los apellidos que tienen?  
¿Son españoles?


----------



## ines

laurahya said:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> 
> He notado durante mis estudios que en general los españoles tienen dos apellidos, ¿podéis explicarme cómo se hace esta combinación? ¿Son los apellidos de ambos padres? Si lo son, ¿qué pasa cuando te casas con alguien?
> 
> Gracias,
> Laura



Hola, Laura, te cuento lo que es común en Argentina. Normalmente al nacer un bebé e ir a registrarlo, en el Registro Civil lo anotás con su/s nombre/s y el primer apellido de su papá. Opcionalmente, podés agregar el primer apellido de su mamá. Esto con frecuencia se hace cuando el papá tiene un apellido muy común y que podría llevar a confusiones, por ej., Pérez, García, López, Fernández y así.
Encuentro muy común también que, cuando alguien tiene dos apellidos aunque ninguno de ellos sea tan común como para confundirse, con frecuencia son personas de origen chileno, boliviano, peruano. Pero en Argentina no es usual.
Tengo entendido que en la época de la colonia, cuando una persona tenía un solo apellido era porque su padre era "desconocido", entonces llevaba el apellido de su mamá solamente.
Por extensión, durante cierto tiempo entonces, fue costumbre anotar a los niños/as con dos apellidos para que no creyeran que eran hijos "naturales" (sin padre conocido según las leyes argentinas).

Espero que esta explicación un poco enredada te sirva de ayuda.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

En México también usamos dos apellidos, de la forma que lo ha explicado Lazarus en el post 2... No puedo impaginarme la de líos que se armarían con un sólo apellido... si así hay gente que encuentra 4 o 5 nombres idénticos al suyo y le cobran lo que el otro debe  ¡¡¡con un sólo apellido!!! Alguna buena manera de organizarse han de tener


----------



## mariposita

> Creo que desde hace algunos años existe la posibilidad, por parte de los padres, de elegir en qué orden tendrán los apellidos sus hijos, pero debe ser igual para todos los hermanos. Es decir:
> 
> Alberto Bermúdez Cifuentes
> y
> Diana Estepa Fuentes
> 
> pueden decidir que sus hijos tengan los apellidos "Bermúdez Estepa" lo más común o "Estepa Bermúdez".
> 
> Esto lo he oído/leído en algún sitio, pero ignoro si es cierto o si es una novedad...


 
Sí, es así, pero los padres (en España) pueden elegir cualquier combinación de los apellidos, es decir:

Alberto Bermúdez Cifuentes
y
Diana Estepa Fuentes

Niños;
Bermúdez Fuentes o
Cifuentes Fuentes o
Bermúdez Estepa o
Cifuentes Estepa

Y, si no me equivoco, se puede también invertir el órden:

Fuentes Bermúdez o
Estepa Bermúdez, etc.
Fuentes Cifuentes
Estepa Cifuentes

Si el orden no es lo tradicional  (es decir no se usa el primer apellido de padre  y madre en este orden), los dos padres tienen que ponerse de acuerdo y tienen que  registrar los apellidos desde el principio. Y todos los niños con los mismos padres tienen que utilizar los mismos apellidos. 

Y además, los extranjeros que obtienen ciudadanía tienen que adoptar (o recuperar) un segundo apellido.


----------



## laurahya

No sabía que fuera tan complicado  Pero lo habéis explicado perfectamente, gracias a todos.



			
				tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> No puedo impaginarme la de líos que se armarían con un sólo apellido...


Para los ingleses nos es un poco raro tener dos apellidos, en la imaginación popular significa a menudo una pareja esnob que quiere mantener la tradición de ambas ramas de la familia. Sin embargo, creo que es más normal hoy en día porque las mujeres quieren guardar su nombre después de casarse, o el hijo quiere tener el apellido de los dos padres después de un divorcio, etc. Pero sí imagino que te es raro tener un sólo. Bueno, las diferencias entre culturas son muy interesantes, ¿no?


----------



## mithrellas

Hola Laurahya, realmente no es tan complicado (todavía). 
Si bien es cierto que ahora se puede escoger el orden de los apellidos, piensa que esta ley bastante reciente y afecta a un porcentaje muy bajo de la población (repito que de momento).

Normalmente quien se acoge al cambio de apellidos suele ser, como ya han apuntado antes, porque el apellido del padre sea muy corriente o malsonante (p. ej apellidos que incitan a bromas), porque sea una madre que va a criar sola a su hijo, en ciertas ocasiones por 'esnobismo' porque el apellido de la madre es 'noble' y no quieren que se pierda...en fin, que hay bastantes motivos.... pero en general si no se especifica, el funcionario de registro por defecto inscribe 1º el 1er apellido del padre y 2º el 1er apellido de la madre.  

Saludos.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Tan me es raro tener un sólo apellido como imaginarme otra cantidad de líos escogiendo el orden de los apellidos... es que los mexicanos somos algo especiales para liarnos con todo


----------



## Tomby

laurahya said:
			
		

> No sabía que fuera tan complicado  Pero lo habéis explicado perfectamente, gracias a todos.
> 
> 
> Para los ingleses nos es un poco raro tener dos apellidos, en la imaginación popular significa a menudo una pareja esnob que quiere mantener la tradición de ambas ramas de la familia. Sin embargo, creo que es más normal hoy en día porque las mujeres quieren guardar su nombre después de casarse, o el hijo quiere tener el apellido de los dos padres después de un divorcio, etc. Pero sí imagino que te es raro tener un sólo. Bueno, las diferencias entre culturas son muy interesantes, ¿no?


 
 
Para mi lo realmente raro es que una mujer pierda su apellido por el simple hecho de contraer matrimonio.
En España tradicionalmente se ha colocado en primer lugar el primer apellido del padre y en segundo lugar el primero de la madre. Desde algunos años (no mas de diez) se puede intercambiar el orden, pero no es un uso muy generalizado.
Ejemplo mas usual:
Padre: José Pérez Gómez
Madre: Maria Rodríguez Núñez
Hija: Antonia Pérez Rodríguez
¿Creo que es fácil, no?
El día que la hija, es decir, Antonia Pérez Rodríguez se case, NO PERDERÁ ninguno de sus dos apellidos, se seguirá llamando “Antonia Pérez Rodríguez” en la partida de nacimiento, en su Documento Nacional de Identidad, en su pasaporte, en sus títulos docentes, en sus escrituras de propiedad, etc. Si se divorcia y se vuelve a casar se seguirá llamando “Antonia Pérez Rodríguez” hasta el día que se muera, que por cierto, su certificado de defunción tampoco variará su nombre.
Personalmente creo que es el sistema menos complicado para la sociedad y el mas respetuoso para la mujer. ¿Por qué una mujer polaca, premio Nobel para mas señas, llamada Maria Salomee Sklodowska, tiene que ser conocida universalmente como Madame Marie Curie? ¡Por casarse con un científico francés llamado Pierre Curie!


----------



## laurahya

Tombatossals said:
			
		

> Para mi lo realmente raro es que una mujer pierda su apellido por el simple hecho de contraer matrimonio.


Sí, estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. Supongo que el sistema de cambiar el apellido 'original' por el del marido es una manera conservador de mostrar que la mujer está casada. Y por consiguiente que los hijos son el producto de un matrimonio.

Me gusta la idea de compartir el mismo apellido entre todos los miembros de la familia, pero al mismo tiempo, no quiero perder mi apellido ni que mis hijos se lo pierdan. Es cuestión de orgullo como mujer quizá, a veces soy un poco feminista  Creo que 'el sistema español' es mucho mejor para la riqueza de la cultura y del patrimonio familiar.


----------



## tillymarigold

laurahya said:
			
		

> Sí, estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. Supongo que el sistema de cambiar el apellido 'original' por el del marido es una manera conservador de mostrar que la mujer está casada. Y por consiguiente que los hijos son el producto de un matrimonio.
> 
> Me gusta la idea de compartir el mismo apellido entre todos los miembros de la familia, pero al mismo tiempo, no quiero perder mi apellido ni que mis hijos se lo pierdan. Es cuestión de orgullo como mujer quizá, a veces soy un poco feminista  Creo que 'el sistema español' es mucho mejor para la riqueza de la cultura y del patrimonio familiar.



Si, pero muy poco necesario con la multitud de apellidos posibles en inglés, especialmente en EE UU.

Cuando me casé añadí el apellido de mi marido al mío porque quería que los dos tuviéramos el mismo apellido. La verdad es que él iba a hacer lo mismo (usar el mío y el suyo con un guion) para tener el apellido del todo igual, pero le dije que no, que aborrezco mi apellido de soltera y sólo lo conservo por motivos profesionales. Es de origen alemán pero mal escrito [por los oficiales de la inmigración cuando llegó mi abuelo al país] y por eso es único y nadie lo puede deletrear, especialmente porque se parece a varios apellidos más comunes. Los hijos llevarán el apellido del papá, porque ¡no le impondría a nadie mi apellido de soltera! 

El estado en que yo me crié hay una ley que si los dos padres viven juntos y no pueden ponerse de acuerdo sobre el apellido de su hijo, tendrá los dos apellidos de los padres, separados por un guion, y en orden alfabético. (Si se ponen de acuerdo, pueden ponerle el apellido que quieran; si no viven juntos, la persona con quien vivirá mayormente el bebé, normalmente la mamá claro, puede ponerle el apellido que quiera a menos que la otra comprobara que el apellido escogido causaría daños irreparables al bebé.)


----------



## Kong Ze

laurahya said:
			
		

> Me gusta la idea de compartir el mismo apellido entre todos los miembros de la familia, pero al mismo tiempo, no quiero perder mi apellido ni que mis hijos se lo pierdan. Es cuestión de orgullo como mujer quizá, a veces soy un poco feminista


Laurahaya, no creo que sea cuestión de feminismo. Creo que el nombre de cada individuo es una parte fundamental de su identidad. En el trabajo me ocurrió que tras varios meses de comunicaciones con una mujer británica, de repente cambió su apellido y su e-mail, sin más explicación, con lo cual yo no sabía si estaba tratando con la misma persona, ¡y tampoco me atreví a preguntar por los acontecimientos íntimos de su vida!: ¿se casó?, ¿se divorció?, ¿renegó de sus padres?... 

Fantástico ejemplo el de Madame Curie, Tombatossals, no tenía ni idea.


----------



## lazarus1907

laurahya said:
			
		

> Me gusta la idea de compartir el mismo apellido entre todos los miembros de la familia, pero al mismo tiempo, no quiero perder mi apellido ni que mis hijos se lo pierdan. Es cuestión de orgullo como mujer quizá, a veces soy un poco feminista  Creo que 'el sistema español' es mucho mejor para la riqueza de la cultura y del patrimonio familiar.


 
El apellido de la madre pasa a los hijos, pero se pierde después de la segunda generación, ya que sólo el primer apellido de esos hijos pasará a los nietos. Una amiga mía española se ha casado con un portugués aquí en el Reino Unido, y su hijo tiene como primer apellido el de la madre, que es la costumbre portuguesa.


----------



## Tomby

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> El apellido de la madre pasa a los hijos, pero se pierde después de la segunda generación, ya que sólo el primer apellido de esos hijos pasará a los nietos. Una amiga mía española se ha casado con un portugués aquí en el Reino Unido, y su hijo tiene como primer apellido el de la madre, que es la costumbre portuguesa.


Estamos totalmente de acuerdo. En principio el sistema portugués supera al español, pero..... en apariencia, porque el apellido que realmente determina a la persona es el paterno, o sea, el que en Portugal colocan en segundo lugar.
Un par de ejemplos:
¿Quién es António de Oliveira?
¿Quién es Luis Filipe Madeira Caeiro?
El primero fue *Salazar*. ¿Quién no recuerda al que fuera Presidente de la República Portuguesa [del régimen anterior al 25 e abril] António de Oliveira Salazar? O coloquialmente “Salazar”. Su madre llevaba como segundo apellido (el del padre de ella) “de Oliveira” y su padre llevaba como segundo apellido (el del padre de él) “Salazar”.
El segundo, para los amantes del fútbol, es *Figo*. El mejor aficionado al fútbol desconocería que Figo, en realidad, se llama Luis Filipe Madeira Caeiro Figo.


----------



## mariposita

> Para mi lo realmente raro es que una mujer pierda su apellido por el simple hecho de contraer matrimonio.


 
Ahora si una mujer americana cambia su apellido es su propria decisión, porque no es de ninguna forma obigatoria y muchas mujeres no lo hacen. 

Yo no cambié mi apellido y mi hijo lleva dos apellidos unidos con guión. Lo gracioso es que tengo un apellido que parece super-extranjero y poco a poco cada institución española lo está castellanizando. Dentro de poco no sé si me voy a reconocer...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches



> Ahora si una mujer americana cambia su apellido es su propria decisión


 
En Francia también es costumbre que la mujer pierda el apellido aunque la ley (que data del Código Napoleón) dice que desde que se nace hasta que se muere se tiene que tener el mismo apellido.
En los documentos de identidad la mujer tiene entonces su apellido de soltera y al lado se pone. esp. (esposa) de y el apellido del marido.
Ahora bien es sólo una costumbre (muy arraigada) y en todo momento la mujer puede indicar al funcionario que no quiere que se haga mención al apellido del marido. Es tan sencillo como esto. 

Saludos


----------



## Kong Ze

En realidad, pese a que la mujer conserva su apellido, en España lo normal hasta hace bien poco era conocerla como "Señora de [apellido del marido]". Por no hablar de que había que tener el permiso del marido, padre o hermano para abrir una cuenta en el banco o cualquier otra gestión cotidiana.


----------



## mariposita

> En los documentos de identidad la mujer tiene entonces su apellido de soltera y al lado se pone. esp. (esposa) de y el apellido del marido.
> Ahora bien es sólo una costumbre (muy arraigada) y en todo momento la mujer puede indicar al funcionario que no quiere que se haga mención al apellido del marido. Es tan sencillo como esto.


 
Y una americana ni siquiera tiene que hacer esto. Si no quiere usar el apellido de su marido no tiene que hacer nada. Si quiere cambiar su apellido a lo de su marido lo tiene que hacer legalmente con una petición al gobierno municipal y estatal o/u nacional. Hay que cambiar todos los documentos como el permiso de conducir, pasaporte, tarjeta de seguridad social, etc.


----------



## Jellby

En España también se conoce muchas veces a las personas por el segundo apellido.

Zapatero es José Luis _Rodríguez_ Zapatero
Ana Obregón es Ana _García_ Obregón
Berlanga es Luis _García_ Berlanga
Picasso era Pablo (muchos nombres más) _Ruiz_ Picasso

A mí alguna vez hasta me han llamado por el segundo apellido de mi madre...


----------



## beatrizg

Jellby said:
			
		

> En España también se conoce muchas veces a las personas por el segundo apellido.
> 
> Zapatero es José Luis _Rodríguez_ Zapatero
> Ana Obregón es Ana _García_ Obregón
> Berlanga es Luis _García_ Berlanga
> Picasso era Pablo (muchos nombres más) _Ruiz_ Picasso
> 
> A mí alguna vez hasta me han llamado por el segundo apellido de mi madre...


 
En los casos que mencionas Jellby, veo que el segundo apellido es más sonoro que el primero. ¿Podría ser ese el motivo? Personalmente me parece magnífico que el apellido de la madre se conserve. 

Nosotros usamos los dos apellidos y cuando niños, nos divertíamos aprendiéndonos una larga serie de apellidos que contenía los de nuestros padres, abuelos y muchas generaciones anteriores. Una especie de ejercicio de identidad. 

Sé que hay mucha gente que llama a García Márquez, Márquez a secas, pero a mis oídos suena extraño. En Colombia es posible que pronuncies los apellidos cortos como si fueran uno, Garciamárquez, Lopezgómez, Sanchezduarte...


----------



## Alicia Translator

Mi primer apellido es compuesto, y bastantes miembros de mi familia son conocidos por la segunda parte del apellido compuesto. Los amigos de toda la vida de mi madre nos llaman a mis hermanos y a mí por el apellido de mi madre (nuestro segundo apellido), y mis padres no están divorciados.

Supongo que al final la costumbre supera a lo legal, tradicional, convencional o lo que sea....


----------



## Fernando

Como comenta beatrizg, la única excepción son los casos en que el segundo apellido es mucho más inusual que el primero. A Zapatero se le llama así porque el primero es Rodríguez, pero la costumbre general es usar el primer apellido.


----------



## Tomby

Pienso que finalmente nos estamos desviando del tema. Hemos empezado la discusión con una pregunta simple por parte de una persona del Reino Unido que pregunta el motivo por el cual los españoles usamos dos apellidos. Uno de los cuales está bastante claro, es decir, en caso de matrimonio ninguno de los cónyuges “pierde” sus apellidos y los hijos adquieren los apellidos de los padres.
Ahora esto se ha convertido en una discusión sobre que código civil es mejor o peor en cada país. Sobre el Sr. José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero es normal que se le conozca como Sr. Zapatero porque Rodríguez es un apellido muy difundido en España. Es mas, ha quien lo conoce como ZP porque así se hizo llamar en las anteriores elecciones. Idénticamente pasa con el Sr. Luiz Inácio Da Silva (Presidente del Brasil) que interpoló su apodo “Lula” en su nombre y todo el mundo lo conoce como Luiz Inácio Lula Da Silva o simplemente Lula (coloquial).
Sobre el uso de Sra. de “tal” es cierto que antiguamente se solía usar esta fórmula en las señoras casadas, pero que no tenía ninguna fuerza legal ni era obligatorio. Simplemente se solía usar, por ejemplo, en tarjetas de visita. Actualmente sólo se suele usar en las esquelas que publican los periódicos.
En cuanto al permiso del cabeza de familia para que una mujer pudiera abrir una cuenta corriente o celebrar un negocio _inter vivos_ es cierto que ocurría hace mas e treinta años (no en todas las regiones de España) pero eso sería como si yo afirmase que en el Reino Unido, en los Estados Unidos o en Francia es legal la esclavitud porque hace años traficaban y se enriquecieron con ella. Sería un absurdo.
¡Saludos!


----------



## vlazlo

Mi novia me dijo que las mujeres ponen la palabra "de" enfrente del apellido del esposo.  por ejemplo mi nombre es Christopher William Berry (Berry es mi apellido), ella se llama Andrea Gomez Daza.  Entonces, si nos casamos su nombre sería Andrea Gomez de Berry?  Es cierto?  Gracias


----------



## Alundra

vlazlo said:
			
		

> Mi novia me dijo que las mujeres ponen la palabra "de" enfrente del apellido del esposo. por ejemplo mi nombre es Christopher William Berry (Berry es mi apellido), ella se llama Andrea Gomez Daza. Entonces, si nos casamos su nombre sería Andrea Gomez de Berry? Es cierto? Gracias


 
Es una de las formas que se utilizan, sí. Aunque si ella no quiere decirlo así, tampoco es una obligación, ella sigue siendo Andrea Gomez Daza, el hecho de que coloque tu apellido (de Berry) al lado del suyo es sólo si a ella le apetece y en la ocasión que le apetezca, o sea, que tampoco es permanente.

Alundra.


----------



## Kong Ze

Tombatossals said:
			
		

> En cuanto al permiso del cabeza de familia para que una mujer pudiera abrir una cuenta corriente o celebrar un negocio _inter vivos_ es cierto que ocurría hace mas e treinta años (no en todas las regiones de España) pero eso sería como si yo afirmase que en el Reino Unido, en los Estados Unidos o en Francia es legal la esclavitud porque hace años traficaban y se enriquecieron con ella. Sería un absurdo.


Sólo mencionaba lo del "Sra. de" y lo del permiso del cabeza de familia (mi madre tiene cincuenta y tres y pasó por ello, igual que Rosa Regás y tantas otras) porque estaba pareciendo que España hubiera sido pionera en la defensa de los derechos de la mujer. ¡Afortunadamente hemos avanzado mucho en estos treinta y un años!


----------



## diegodbs

vlazlo said:
			
		

> Mi novia me dijo que las mujeres ponen la palabra "de" enfrente del apellido del esposo. por ejemplo mi nombre es Christopher William Berry (Berry es mi apellido), ella se llama Andrea Gomez Daza. Entonces, si nos casamos su nombre sería Andrea Gomez de Berry? Es cierto? Gracias


¿A qué país te estás refiriendo, Vlazlo? Me refiero al país de tu novia. Creo que en España, hace tiempo, las señoras de clase media o alta, hacían eso. Pero ahora mismo no conozco a ninguna mujer que haga eso con sus apellidos. Parece un poco pasado de moda (en España).


----------



## vlazlo

diegodbs said:
			
		

> ¿A qué país te estás refiriendo, Vlazlo? Me refiero al país de tu novia. Creo que en España, hace tiempo, las señoras de clase media o alta, hacían eso. Pero ahora mismo no conozco a ninguna mujer que haga eso con sus apellidos. Parece un poco pasado de moda (en España).


 
Ella es de Colombia.  A mi no me importa se usa mi nombre o no, me da igual.  Siempre pensaba que el uso del de ya no es muy comun y usualmente (si ellas quieren hacerlo) las mujeres solo usan el apellido (sin el de) del esposo.  Gracias a todos, la verdad es me quede un poco confundido.


----------



## Fernando

vlazlo said:
			
		

> Ella es de Colombia.  A mi no me importa se usa mi nombre o no, me da igual.  Siempre pensaba que el uso del de ya no es muy comun y usualmente (si ellas quieren hacerlo) las mujeres solo usan el apellido (sin el de) del esposo.  Gracias a todos, la verdad es me quede un poco confundido.



Repetimos:

*Caso normal de matrimonio*
Se casan Pedro Pérez Gómez y Alicia Fernández Castrillo

Resultado: Pedro Pérez Gómez y Alicia Fernández Castrillo

*Descendencia*

Tienen un bonito hijo con nombre Juan

Resultado: Juan Pérez Fernández

*Sólo a efectos de trato (no legales), ahora y hace 40 años*
Si la señora quiere Y SÓLO A EFECTOS DE TRATO (NO LEGALES):

Alicia Fernández Castrillo, señora de Pérez

ó

Alicia Fernández de Pérez


----------



## Tomby

*FERNANDO*: Así de fácil es, tal como lo has dicho, pero cabe la posibilidad, hoy y en España, que el _bonito_ hijo pueda llamarse Juan Fernández Pérez.
*KONG ZE*: Tienes toda la razón. Una curiosidad, ¿Rosa Regás no escribió recientemente algo al respecto en "El Mundo"?

P.D.- Yo voy para 28 años de matrimonio. Si quisiera divorciarme, sólo tendría que hacer unas tarjetas de visita eliminando el segundo apellido de mi esposa y poniendo "_de abcdef_" (dando por supuesto que mi primer apellido fuese "abcdef").
 
¡Saludos a todo el Foro!


----------



## Alundra

Tombatossals said:
			
		

> *FERNANDO*: Así de fácil es, tal como lo has dicho, pero cabe la posibilidad, hoy y en España, que el _bonito_ hijo pueda llamarse Juan Fernández Pérez.
> *KONG ZE*: Tienes toda la razón. Una curiosidad, ¿Rosa Regás no escribió recientemente algo al respecto en "El Mundo"?
> 
> P.D.- Yo voy para 28 años de matrimonio. Si quisiera divorciarme, sólo tendría que hacer unas tarjetas de visita eliminando el segundo apellido de mi esposa y poniendo "_de abcdef_" (dando por supuesto que mi primer apellido fuese "abcdef").
> 
> ¡Saludos a todo el Foro!


 
Anda, yo no sabía que en España se pueden intercambiar los apellidos del padre y de la madre y ponérselos a los hijos en el otro orden...
Eso es nuevo para mí...
¿Y no tienes que avisarles a los del registro civil? ¿Ellos te preguntan si los quieres antes o después? ¿O te ponen directamente primero el del padre a menos que especifíques?

Perdona, pero lo de la tarjeta de visita y el "abcdef" si te divorcias, no entiendo lo que quieres decir... 

Alundra.


----------



## diegodbs

Desde hace unos cuantos años se puede hacer. Pero como la costumbre es que el apellido del padre sea el primero, lo mejor es decirlo antes de que lo inscriba para que no tenga que modificarlo después de inscrito. Si no dices nada, lo inscriben de la manera que siempre ha sido habitual.


----------



## mariposita

> Desde hace unos cuantos años se puede hacer. Pero como la costumbre es que el apellido del padre sea el primero, lo mejor es decirlo antes de que lo inscriba para que no tenga que modificarlo después de inscrito. Si no dices nada, lo inscriben de la manera que siempre ha sido habitual.


 
Exacto y es muy, muy difícil cambiar el nombre--y casi imposible cambiar el apellido--una vez inscrito en el registro.


----------



## pickypuck

En realidad es bastante sencillo según la página web de la Administración General del Estado.

Tres uves dobles administración.es/perfiles/ciudadano/familia/guia_cambio_nombre-ides-idweb.jsp (Todavía no puedo poner enlaces).

A mí lo del "de tal" de algunas mujeres me parece pijíííísimo... vamos que echa un pestazo a naftalina...  Típico de la página "Sociedad" del Hola, ja, ja, ja. Creo que lo justo sería que si la mujer se pone "de + apellido del marido", el marido debería hacer lo propio... Si han llegado al acuerdo de que son propiedad el uno del otro, según lo que indica la preposición "de". Que sólo lo haga una parte suena raaaancio. De todas formas, si lo hicieran los dos tampoco me gustaría. Me seguiría sonando rancio.

¡Olé! 8)


----------



## Fernando

Efectivamente cabe la posibilidad de cambio de los apellidos y tenemos el caso de los padres y madres solteros y muchos otros, pero quise resumir en el #32 cómo tienen los apellidos el 99% de los españoles.Me parece que ya había gente que se estaba liando.

Efectivamente estoy de acuerdo con mi paisano en que lo de Fulanita de Menganito es completamente anormal.


----------



## belén

Alundra said:
			
		

> Perdona, pero lo de la tarjeta de visita y el "abcdef" si te divorcias, no entiendo lo que quieres decir...
> 
> Alundra.



Explico yo la broma con permiso de Tombatossals, qué me corrija si no estoy en lo cierto, pero lo que creo que decía Tombat. es que si quiere divorciarse de su esposa, bastaría con hacer tarjetas de visita de la pareja borrando el segundo apellido de la esposa y poniendo "de XXXX" (de su apellido) y a su esposa le haría tan poca gracia que pediría el divorcio


----------



## Tomby

Exacto Belen. Mi esposa dice que ella "NO ES DE NADIE".


----------



## carola_fariasm

En Brasil, que yo sepa utilizan el primer apellido de la madrecomo el primero del hij@.
Es decir estuvieramos en Brasil una mujer se llamaría
Carla Texeira Murillio
Filhia de Ana Texeira e Benicio Murillio.

Pero en Chile las mujeres al casrnos conservamos nuestro apellido. Pero hasta hace unos años atras las mujeres decían
Soy Carolina Farías de Muñoz, porque mi marido es de apellido Muñoz



			
				lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Hola Laura,
> 
> El primer apellido de una persona es, normalmente, el primer apellido del padre, y su segundo apellido, el primero de la madre. Al casarse las mujeres no cambian su apellido (ni en otros países como China).
> En países como Portugal y Brasil es al revés: El primer apellido es el segundo de la madre.
> 
> 
> Ejemplo:Luis Fernández Bosque
> María García Pérez (casada)
> 
> Su hijo: Enrique Fernández García​


----------



## GipsyMoon73

Yo soy de Colombia y estoy casada con un americano de apellido Elliott, y como el quería que yo tuviera su apellido en Colombia, tuve que cambiar mi identificación pero solo agregando la particula "de" seguido con el apellido Elliott pero al mismo tiempo conservando mi apellido paterno.
Es decir ahora mis nuevos apellidos son Quintero de Elliott, y me gusta se escucha muy bonito y tradicional. Además así no tengo ningún problema cuando llego a los Estados Unidos y digo que soy su esposa porque mis identificaciones todas tienen su apellido.


----------



## Kong Ze

GipsyMoon73 said:


> Yo soy de Colombia y estoy casada con un americano de apellido Elliott, y como el quería que yo tuviera su apellido en Colombia, tuve que cambiar mi identificación pero solo agregando la particula "de" seguido con el apellido Elliott pero al mismo tiempo conservando mi apellido paterno.
> Es decir ahora mis nuevos apellidos son Quintero de Elliott, y me gusta se escucha muy bonito y tradicional. Además así no tengo ningún problema cuando llego a los Estados Unidos y digo que soy su esposa porque mis identificaciones todas tienen su apellido.


En mi opinión estaría mejor si se reflejara que el vínculo es recíproco y tu marido cambiara también su apellido por "Elliott de Quintero".


----------



## belén

Os recuerdo la pregunta original de este hilo:



> Hola a todos,
> 
> He notado durante mis estudios que en general los españoles tienen dos apellidos, ¿podéis explicarme cómo se hace esta combinación? ¿Son los apellidos de ambos padres? Si lo son, ¿qué pasa cuando te casas con alguien?
> 
> Gracias,
> Laura



Si queréis hablar de lo conveniente de cambiar el apellido de soltero al casarse, tenéis este hilo aquí.

Gracias, saludos,

Belén, moderadora


----------



## GipsyMoon73

Kong Ze said:


> En mi opinión estaría mejor si se reflejara que el vínculo es recíproco y tu marido cambiara también su apellido por "Elliott de Quintero".


Bueno respeto tu opinión pero te aclaro que eso que dices seria imposible de hacer, primero porque en Colombia eso no se hace de que el esposo cambie su apellido por el de su esposa y segundo porque en Estados Unidos automaticamente dejo todos mis apellidos con el controvertido "de" y paso a ser solo Ingris Elliott


----------



## Ludwing Van

Es interesante lo de los apellidos y la dominación del hombre por sobre la mujer.

pero considero realmente preocupante que si un niño tiene el apellido materno solamente puede ir al registro civil cualquier "fulano" y cambiarle el apellido (esto pasa en Chile), y por ende hacerlo pasar por su hijo.

Pero no así cuando el niño tiene el apellido sólo del padre...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México aún es común que al casarse las mujeres adopten el apellido del esposo (no para cuestiones legales, sino sociales).


----------



## JABON

Hola a todos:
El por qué no es comprensible el uso de dos apellidos en algunos lugares, ya fue explicado por Toño Torreón en un post anterior.
  Si quieres saber de Juan Martínez o María Hernández, fácilmente te saldrían decenas de cada uno; con dos apellidos existe confusión, ni quiero pensar la que se armaría solamente con uno.

  Los apellidos en El Salvador se usan así:
  Primero el del padre en seguida el de la madre, no importa si los padres están casados o no.
  Si por algún motivo de abolengo se quieren conservar los apellidos familiares como uno solo, se suele usar un guión entre estos.

  La mujer casada tiene la opción de seguir usando su apellido de soltera, o el del esposo con el “de” o sin él. Cecilia Mendoza casada con Pedro Quintanilla, puede firmarse al gusto de ella:

Cecilia Mendoza 
  Cecilia Mendoza Quintanilla
  Cecilia Mendoza de Quintanilla
  Cecilia Quintanilla

Saludos


----------



## pilarvn

Hola a todos:

Tengo una preguntita: ¿En los países hispanohablantes es cierto y siempre que se usan dos apellidos: el primer es del padre y el segundo de la madre?

Muchas gracias y besos a todos.


----------



## Alexis Advance

Por lo menos en Chile sí.


----------



## pilarvn

Muchas gracias, Alexis, pienso igual como tú, pero ¿hay algún caso en que se antepone el apellido de la madre al del padre? ¿O es obligatorio el orden padre- madre?


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Hola pilarvn

Acá en Argentina no es obligatorio. Algunos sí usan dos, sobre todo los que tienen un apellido de tipo Gómez, García, etc, a veces se agregan el segundo. Pero muchos tienen solamente el apellido paterno, es muy común, y  si tenés que llenar un formulario te piden sólo un apellido. 
Me pregunto si en algún punto influye el hecho de que haya tantos apellidos italianos, y se siga la costumbre italiana de poner uno solo. 
Actualmente creo que hay planes de hacer obligatorio también el segundo apellido. No sé en qué quedará. 

Saludos


----------



## Alexis Advance

pilarvn said:


> Muchas gracias, Alexis, pienso igual como tú, pero ¿hay algún caso en que se antepone el apellido de la madre al del padre? ¿O es obligatorio el orden padre- madre?


En mi país siempre es obligatorio el orden padre-madre; jamás he visto casos donde se escriba o pronuncie primero el apellido materno, y creo que en los demás países debe ser de la misma manera.

Lo único diferente que he visto es en algunos formularios, donde te piden que pongas primero tus apelldos y después tus nombres, pero siempre manteniendo los órdenes internos "apellido paterno - apellido materno" "primer nombre - segundo nombre".

¡Saludos!


----------



## lamartus

pilarvn said:


> Muchas gracias, Alexis, pienso igual como tú, pero ¿hay algún caso en que se antepone el apellido de la madre al del padre? ¿O es obligatorio el orden padre- madre?



Hola:
Aquí también llevamos los dos apellidos, sin embargo, desde hace unos años son los padres los que eligen el orden. Al inscribir a un niño en el registro se decide qué apellido irá antes (este orden se tendrá que respetar para el resto de los hermanos si los hubiere en el futuro).

Un saludo


----------



## tkuns

En México se usan los dos, primero el del papá y después el de la mamá.


----------



## clares3

Hi, folks
En España, desde hace poco tiempo, se puede optar entre poner primero el de la madre o el del padre aunque lo más frecuente sigue siendo que se anteponga el del padre.
Clares3


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Oficialmente, en México el nombre de uno es el que aparece en su acta de nacimiento, y el orden es: 
Nombres(s) 
Apellido Paterno 
Apellido Materno

He visto casos de uno sólo apellido y que lleve los mismos apellidos que la madre, pero son muy contados.

Desde hace algunos años sólo se permite registrar un máximo de dos nombres. Ví casos hasta de cinco (como si fueran reyes).

Si alguien se llama Juan Alberto González Rendón le puedes decir Juan Rendón, Juan Gonzáles, Alberto González o Alberto Rendón. O Beto, o el Tuercas. Depende de cada quién.


----------



## bb008

pilarvn said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Tengo una preguntita: ¿En los países hispanohablantes es cierto y siempre que se usan dos apellidos: el primer es del padre y el segundo de la madre?
> 
> Muchas gracias y besos a todos.


 
Hola:

En Venezuela, sí y solo sí tu padre te reconoció legalmente, en el caso que tus padres no estén casados. Si lo están, por supuesto llevas el apellido primero del padre y luego de la madre, porque cuando te van a presentar (así es que lo llamaban aquí), eso es para sacarte la partida de nacimiento, si están casados deberán llevar el acta de matrimonio, si son concubinos y el padre desea reconocer el hijo deberán llevar el acta de concubinato y si no tiene lo uno ni lo otro, hacen como hizo mi abuela, fue sola presentó a sus muchachos, y pal'carajo...mi abuelo aunque estuvo a su lado siempre y crío a mi madre y a mis tíos no le dió la gana de darle su apellido, así que...aunque no importa ya los hijos naturales y "legales" tienen los mismos derechos...supuestamente (saben hay que aprender a leer entre líneas).

Por lo menos en mí caso tengo el apellido de mi padre y el apellido materno (que viene siendo el de mi abuela)....


----------



## irantzu

Magmod, los franceses fueron a lo que hoy es Canadá, los ingleses a los que es EEUU, los portugueses colonizaron lo que es Brasil, y todo el resto (un gran todo, toda la america hispanoparlante) quedó en manos de los españoles.

A mí eso de "un solo apellido para todos" no me gusta, y no es que sea feminista, ni nada por el estilo, porque tampoco me gustaría que mi marido se cambiara su apellido y adoptara el mío... ¿por qué? 
Él tiene su historia, su familia, y no tiene porqué llevar el apellido de mi padre, ni yo llevar el de mi suegro.

Pero bueno, son costumbres de cada país.

Por cierto, en Chile se usa el del padre primero, y el de la madre después, pero están trabajando en una ley que permitirá elegir qué apellido va primero y cual después, no sólo a la hora de inscribir a un niño, sino que también permitirá que uno como adulto, decidir si quiere cambiar el orden de sus apellidos.


----------



## lamartus

irantzu said:


> A mí eso de "un solo apellido para todos" no me gusta, y no es que sea feminista, ni nada por el estilo, porque tampoco me gustaría que mi marido se cambiara su apellido y adoptara el mío... ¿por qué?
> Él tiene su historia, su familia, y no tiene porqué llevar el apellido de mi padre, ni yo llevar el de mi suegro.



Creo que el origen de todo esto está en cómo se conformaban los sistemas de adscripción a grupo familiar así como los de herencia. 

En los países donde tradicionalmente la adscripción y la herencia siguen (seguían en su momento) una vía patrilineal lo normal era que el apellido único fuera el del padre incluso para su esposa. Así toda la familia pertenecía al mismo grupo de parentesco.

Sin embargo en los sistemas bilaterales, donde la herencia y la adscripción a un grupo familiar es doble, lo normal es el uso de dos apellidos para indicar la procedencia de la persona: procede de dos grupos familiares y pertenece a los dos.

Las cosas pueden ir más o menos por ahí según se desprende de los estudios antropológicos sobre el parentesco aunque tened en cuenta que los sistemas han ido cambiando y ahora, en la mayoría de los países, solo queda como muestra el uso de uno o dos apellidos; las razones se diluyen en la Historia ( Me quedó poético ¿no?)

Saludos a todos.


----------



## e.ma

Kong Ze said:


> Sólo mencionaba lo del "Sra. de" y lo del permiso del cabeza de familia (mi madre tiene cincuenta y tres y pasó por ello, igual que Rosa Regás y tantas otras) porque estaba pareciendo que España hubiera sido pionera en la defensa de los derechos de la mujer. ¡Afortunadamente hemos avanzado mucho en estos treinta y un años!



Quiero aclarar, para quienes lean esto, que esas medidas machistas las implantó el franquismo. Por supuesto, todo eso no ocurría en la República.
Por otra parte, Franco se esforzó mucho (y con mucho éxito) en hacer creer a los españoles que eran torpes y no podían ser pioneros en nada.
Dices, Kong Ze, que "hemos avanzado", pero también podrías decir que "hemos retrocedido" hacia lo anterior.


----------



## elmg

NUEVA PREGUNTA​ 
Hola,

En Argentina las mujeres que se casan suelen adoptar esta forma para su nombre: Juana Perez de López, siendo López el apellido del marido. Aunque *no* hay un cambio "legal" - en el documento nacional de identidad - inclusive muchas mujeres cambian su firma personal al casarse y se las llama "Sra. de López". 

Demás está decir que esto es un poco horrible: "objeto *de* su dueño". 

En Chile no he visto este uso.

¿En los demás países de habla hispana se utiliza esta -retrógrada- forma?

Atenta a sus comentarios, mis mejores saludos.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Aunque es una costumbre en decadencia, en España se solía añadir el "de Muñoz" (por ejemplo) al nombre de la mujer casada. Pero no conozco a ninguna mujer de menos de cuarenta años que se haga llamar así, al menos en el segmento social que trato con frecuencia; creo que la costumbre sobrevive en las clases altas de la sociedad.


----------



## Södertjej

El uso de "señora de xxx" o "viuda de xxx" es meramente social en España, una mujer mantiene sus dos apellidos y por supuesto no se firma de otra forma más que con el nombre legal. Es tan absurdo como si alguien que tiene el título de excelentísimo añadiera esa palabra a su rúbrica.

No me parece un uso muy feminista pero tampoco considero que signifique "propiedad de", por el mismo motivo que "señores de xxx" no significa propiedad, sino familia. Supongo que es un resto de las épocas en las que el cabeza de familia, y por lo tanto persona conocida, era el hombre y ya que la mujer no adopta el apellido del marido, lo interpreto como una mera indicación a la familia de la cual forma parte.

En España a ninguna de las madres de mis amigos las he oído jamás usar eso de "señora de xx" para identificarse al pedir hora en la peluquería, por ejemplo. Eso de "señora de xx" ha quedado más bien restringido a la expresión escrita.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

En la actualidad es una práctica en total desuso, que yo sepa, aunque puede que haya alguna excepción. Antiguamente sí se oiga más "López de Muños", por ejemplo, o directamente "Señora de Muñoz", al presentarse.

Que pasase a documentos legales, era más extraño creo, aunque como no viví esos tiempos no puedo asegurarlo, pero no me suena haber visto muchos "de Loquesea", en DNI, pero alguno había sí.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## litelchau

Yo no me atrevería a decir que nadie lo usa. Habría que meterse en círculos de la alta sociedad o de las profesiones liberales. Yo ceo que ahí nos llevaríamos sorpresas.


----------



## piraña utria

NOTA DE MODERACIÓN​ 
Buenos días,

Hay una nueva pregunta a partir del mensaje número 63. 

Les ruego limiten sus respuestas a esta específica cuestión y garantizar así mantener abierta la discusión.

Saludos cordiales,

PU


----------



## XiaoRoel

Opino como Litelchau. En círculos de la burguesía de profesiones liberales, es muy normal, sobre todo si la mujer no trabaja yno tine título universitario que se use los de Sra. de. También en círculos burgueses de los llmados de "derechas de toda la vida" y los curas mayores. Con títulos nobiliarios es el mismo caso (aunque el título sea en calidad de consorte).


----------



## ManPaisa

elmg said:


> ¿En los demás países de habla hispana se utiliza esta -retrógrada- forma?




En Colombia se usaba hasta hace unos 30-40 años, según entiendo.  Incluso, por ley, la mujer tenía que cambiarse el documento de identidad.  Por lo tanto, todavía hay muchas mujeres que así figuran, legal y socialmente.  

No creo que el _de_ en los apellidos tuviera alguna vez algo que ver con propiedad.  De haber sido así, en muchos países de América habría millones de descendientes de esclavos africanos con la partícula _de_ en sus apellidos, y no es así. Y el actor Benicio del Toro, ¿seria entonces del linaje de un señor que alguna vez perteneció a un semoviente? 

Tampoco creo que sea retrógrada esa costumbre, sino más bien poco práctica, sobre todo en un país como Colombia donde—a falta de buen fútbol—el divorcio se ha convertido en deporte nacional.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ese de que encabeza un CN (sintácticamente hablando puede tene in origen desde *de*, _preposición que indica la procedencia_ y que regía ablativo en latín y caso régimen en protorromance), o del *de* _morfema libre _(o si quieren, _preposición_)_ *de* CN_ (equivalente al morfema de genitivo en latín): éste es el llamado "_genitivo de parentesco_". Evidentemente, ambos se pueden combinar con el artículo.
En este campo entran una gran cantidad de _topónimos_ del tipo *nomen posessoris*, _acabados en -e o en sílaba tónica trabada_, de origen germánico y galaicolatino, especialmente abundantes en el territorio de la antigua Gallaecia.


----------



## Södertjej

litelchau said:


> Habría que meterse en círculos de la alta sociedad o de las profesiones liberales.


No hay que irse a la alta sociedad para recibir una invitación a nombre de la "señora de xxx".


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

elmg said:


> ¿En los demás países de habla hispana se utiliza esta -retrógrada- forma?Atenta a sus comentarios, mis mejores saludos.


No es que dude de lo que decís, pero ¿es costumbre vigente en Argentina o es solo común en mujeres bastante mayorcitas? Por mi lado te comento que tiene sabor y olor rancio. Medio siglo atrás, o tal vez menos, era muy común, pero fue quedando en el olvido, y ni que hablar que por lo que comenta ManPaisa, hoy las oficinas que emiten los documentos de identidad serían un caos total y absoluto. Según los propios datos oficiales, hace ya algunos añitos que en mi país hay más divorcios que casamientos, por difícil que parezca.


----------



## la_machy

En Sonora sí se usa todavía que las mujeres casadas sean llamadas 'Fulanita de xxx'. Incluso hay algunas que omiten el 'de' y sólo cambian su primer apellido al del esposo. Por supuesto que eso es solamente para efectos sociales, porque no tiene valor legal. Pero creo que es una costumbre que ultimamente se ha estado perdiendo, sobre todo entre las más jóvenes. Yo jamás lo usé.
Y estoy de acuerdo, no es muy feminista el uso de 'señora de', pero tampoco creo que signifique 'propiedad de'. 


Saludos


----------



## Fer BA

Yo no lo he visto usado en Buenos Aires desde hace muchos años, aunque sí, y mucho, en lugares más _tradicionalistas_ (con más tufo a oligarquía) de Argentina como Salta o Mendoza. 

Mi esposa usa su único apellido y yo el único mío, y nunca nadie nos exigió ni pidió lo contrario, ni hubo confusiones al respecto. Coincido con Adolfo en que es una costumbre un tanto antigua...mi abuela que si viviera tendría más de 100 años usaba el "de xyz", mi madre que tiene más de setenta usa el de su marido y mis hermanas usan el suyo.

El único lugar en el que vivimos y que ella usar su apellido y yo el mío fue en los Estados Unidos, a ella la llamaban con mi apellido o a mí con el de ella...y lo peor es cuando la llamaban _Sra Fernando MiApellido_....


----------



## ManPaisa

Fer BA said:


> Mi esposa usa su único apellido y yo el único mío, y nunca nadie nos exigió ni pidió lo contrario, ni hubo confusiones al respecto. Coincido con Adolfo en que es una costumbre un tanto antigua...mi abuela que si viviera tendría más de 100 años usaba el "de xyz", mi madre que tiene más de setenta usa el de su marido y mis hermanas usan el suyo.


Sin embargo, me da la impresión de que, en Argentina, en casos de personas muy conocidas (tanto el marido como la mujer) sí se usa el _de_. Por ejemplo, llaman a la presidente 'Cristina Fernández de Kirchner'. 

O quizá sea eso cosa de la prensa colombiana, que hace lo mismo que con la Primera Dama nacional, aunque aquí tampoco se estile ese tratamiento entre personas comunes y corrientes...


----------



## Ibermanolo

Pues sí, un poco pasado de moda o en desuso pero tampoco tan rarísimo como dicen algunos, yo sin ir más lejos se lo he oído decir a mi madre (que no es tan mayor).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

ManPaisa said:


> Por ejemplo, llaman a la presidente 'Cristina Fernández de Kirchner'. O quizá sea eso cosa de la prensa colombiana,


En mi país la llaman igual que en Colombia (en la prensa, me refiero; la gente la llama "la Kirchner", también con Margaret se uso el artículo: "la Thatcher"). Si dijesen simplemente "Cristina Fernández" más de uno no sabría de quién cuerno están hablando, de tan prolíficos que son los Fernández.


----------



## ManPaisa

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> En mi país la llaman igual que en Colombia (en la prensa, me refiero; la gente la llama "la Kirchner", también con Margaret se uso el artículo: "la Thatcher"). Si dijesen simplemente "Cristina Fernández" más de uno no sabría de quién cuerno están hablando, de tan prolíficos que son los Fernández.



 Aquí también la gente la llama _La Kirchner_--siempre en tono de desprecio, pero por la percepción que existe de que es muy obsecuente con ciertos personajes de países vecinos, nefastos para los intereses locales.


----------



## elmg

Hola

Por el uso o el desuso yo creo que aún está vigente, quizás no al 100% pero en mi familia mujeres de hasta 30 años siguen siendo llamadas así y haciéndose llamar así. 

No sé en la increible, cosmopolita, moderna, avanzada, progresista y deslumbrante Buenos Aires-centro del universo que menciona Fer B.A, pero nosotros, los oligarcas, seguimos oyendo en nuestro entorno ese uso.      etc. 

Saludos.


----------



## Fer BA

elmg,

siento si te ofendí, no hablaba de Chile ni cosa parecida, cada país tiene sus costumbres y reglas (por eso marqué lo que sucede en los avanzados y feministas Estados Unidos, donde una mujer además del apellido hasta pierde el nombre cuando se casa). 

Hablaba de diferencias internas de Argentina, y del uso que se hace predominantemente en un lugar y en una franja etaria....En Buenos Aires vas a encontrar varias maneras, pero la usual es que las mujeres de 50 o 60 para abajo usen su apellido y menos aún usen el "de xyz" (María Luisa Bemberg _et al_ mediante), yo no lo he visto usado en los últimos 30 años o más...

En otros lugares (Mendoza y Salta como puse en mi ejemplo) las costumbres y usos son otros. Si es que sos mendocino o salteño, no quise ofenderte, ni es algo personal, son lugares donde el uso del apellido del esposo con o sin el "de", está mucho más extendido. 

Si lo que te molestó fue lo de la cuestión de la oligarquía es para otro hilo, pero ambos son lugares paradigmáticos de la predominancia cultural de la oligarquia, si te parece abrimos otro hilo en el foro cultural.


----------



## elmg

Sin rencores Fer BA, te cruzaste en el camino de mis dardos contra el "porteñocentrismo". (Soy mendocin*a*, mal que que pese).


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá es común que las mujeres agreguen "de xyz" al casarse, pero solamente para efectos sociales. Legalmente se llaman igual desde que nacen hasta que mueren (a menos, claro, que cambien su nombre legalmente, cosa que no es tan fácil hacer).


----------



## Fer BA

elmg said:


> Sin rencores Fer BA, te cruzaste en el camino de mis dardos contra el "porteñocentrismo". (Soy mendocin*a*, mal que que pese).


 
elmg, perdón por el cambio de género, fuera del foro uso la @, pero he leido en varios hilos que _molesta _y estoy fuera de práctica para otras cosas (ahora que lo veo, debería haberte preguntado si _sos de Mendoza o Salta_) 

Dardos contra el porteñocentrismo aceptados...cuando corresponden...no me puse a defender la tilinguería ni la aceptación acrítica de modelos europeos (y ahora voy a recibir los dardos porteños ), sino una cuestión que me parece de pura dignidad como es que cada quien use su apelllido. 

Aquí en BA hay gente que lo usa, no por tradición sino por convicción ideológica, pero son minoría.



ManPaisa said:


> Aquí también la gente la llama _La Kirchner_--siempre en tono de desprecio, pero por la percepción que existe de que es muy obsecuente con ciertos personajes de países vecinos, nefastos para los intereses locales.


 

ManPaisa,

aquí mucha gente llama a Cristina Fernandez, _la Kirchner_, la misma clase de gente que llamaba a Evita, _la Perona. _Más allá de la hiperventilación de la pluscuamperfecta derecha latinoamericana, el tema de este hilo es el del uso por parte de las mujeres del apellido del esposo o del inefable "de". 

Y a eso voy. Si la oligarquía argentina considera insultante decirle a una mujer por el apellido de su esposo y no por el suyo propio (y aquí no cabe el esgrimir que decir _La Fernandez_ sería confuso porque se dice _La Gimenez_ y en Argentina y en general en Latinoamérica todos sabemos que se habla de Susana Gimenez, quien siguió usando toda su vida *su* apellido), hemos ganado una batalla. 

Copio una parte de un artículo de JP Feinmann ya que me parece que ilustra gran parte del asunto:

_... “Cristina” no merece ser “Cristina”. Tampoco merece ser “de” Kirchner. Todos conocemos a Cristina Fernández antes que a Néstor Kirchner. Cristina Fernández era senadora y Néstor Kirchner gobernaba una provincia lejana de los “centros urbanos”, de moda hoy en día. Cristina Fernández fue militante de la izquierda peronista en su juventud y de ahí le viene buena parte de su formación política. No se hizo de la noche a la mañana. Fue una militante política que se construyó a sí misma a través de los años. _

Sobre tus observaciones acerca de la _obsecuencia_ y de los _nefastos personajes... _todo el mundo es libre de tener su opinión. Y además sos muy claro al decir que son nefastos para los intereses locales (te referís a Colombia, asumo). Lo que habría que ver es cuales son esos intereses y de última, de quién son, ¿no? pero eso también es para otro hilo.


----------



## mirx

elmg said:


> ¿En los demás países de habla hispana se utiliza esta -retrógrada- forma?
> 
> .


 
En México para efectos sociales sí, para cosas legales no y no creo que alguna vez haya existido. Nuestra ex primera dama era la Sra. Martha Sahagún de Fox, y antes de casarse con el presidente era esposa del gobernador de uno de los estados, en aquel entonces se llamaba "Martha Sahagún de Bibriesca Godoy", pero repito, sólo en los medios sociales. Ya que la señora siempre ha sido y será Martha Sahagún Jimenez.

Seguramente ManPaisa que se juntaba con las clases acomodadas del DF haya escuchado muchas veces ese uso en México, todos los días salen notas de este tipo en la sección social. En fin, la tradición permanece fuertemente arraigada en un puñado de individuos, o mejor dicho, _individuas_, que pertenecen a las clases económica y políticamente dominantes en todo el país.


----------



## ManPaisa

Fer BA said:


> el tema de este hilo es el del uso por parte de las mujeres del apellido del esposo o del inefable "de".


¿Dicen o no 'Cristina Fernández de Kirchner' en Argentina?


> *Mirx:*
> "Martha Sahagún de Bibriesca Godoy"...Seguramente ManPaisa que se juntaba con las clases acomodadas del DF haya escuchado muchas veces ese uso en México, todos los días salen notas de este tipo en la sección social.


No es nada habitual en las clases acomodadas del DF con las que yo me 'juntaba'  .  Entre ellos lo normal es que la mujer adopte socialmente el primer apellido del marido:  'Esperanza Espinosa de los Reyes' en lugar de 'Esperanza Mier y Terán de Espinosa de los Reyes y Gassier'.  Otra cosa podría ser cómo se refieren a ellas en las notas sociales de revistas y periódicos, pero no estoy muy seguro de haber leído apelativos tan rimbombantes como el que mencionas.

PD - Hasta donde yo sé, Manuel Bibriesca nunca fue gobernador de nada, aunque sí diputado por el PAN.


----------



## elmg

Guau... veo que hay una discusión entre chavismo, uribismo, peronismo reciclado a lo Kirchner, lástima los "límites del foro", esto podría ponerse claramente entretenido. 

Por lo pronto, en Argentina, al menos en ese oscuro lugar llamado habitualmente "el interior", el uso de "de" por parte de las mujeres no tiene que ver con su pertenencia a la burguesía (oligarquía no me gusta, es muy... peronista ) sino que la gente común y corriente continúa utilizándolo. Como mi mamá por ejemplo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

ManPaisa said:


> En Colombia se usaba hasta hace unos 30-40 años, según entiendo. Incluso, por ley, la mujer tenía que cambiarse el documento de identidad. Por lo tanto, todavía hay muchas mujeres que así figuran, legal y socialmente.


 
En Uruguay también fue muy común en esos años. Sin embargo, no creo recordar ningún caso de mujer prominente en la política en mi país (relativamente pocas, lamentablemente) que agregara el apellido de su esposo al suyo, y mucho menos que directamente usara el apellido de su marido. Las senadoras o diputadas que hubo o hay, todas las que recuerdo, usaron su apellido y punto, y así fueron conocidas por los medios y por el público. Es harto improbable que algún día tengamos un caso de _matrimocracia_, así que no sé qué pasaría en ese caso; si ocurriera espero no vivir para averiguarlo. Tampoco se me ocurre siquiera un caso de mujeres profesionales que hayan sido o sean conocidas con el apellido de un esposo agregado al final. En cambio, sí recuerdo casos de mujeres que no tenían una vida pública independiente de la de su marido que usaron el apellido del esposo introducido por “de”, eso sí fue común hasta hace unos veinte o treinta años.


----------



## Fer BA

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Dicen o no 'Cristina Fernández de Kirchner' en Argentina?


 
Algunos sí, otros no. Antes que K fuera presidente, siempre fue Cristina Fernandez a secas, ya que era mucho más conocida y nombrada en los medios que K. Luego, empezó a ser, para algunos CFK y para otros "de" Kirchner. 

Elmg, de acuerdo, yo hago una diferencia entre algo que es de cierta manera por imposición de la oligarquía y algo que es así, por pura tradición...tradición que va cambiando con los años, a diferentes ritmos en diferentes lugares.

ManPaisa:
Sí, hay quienes le dicen "de Kirchner", la mayoría por cuestiones de puro machismo (no soportan tener una presidenta) o por cuestiones de puro antiperonismo...en ambos casos, sabemos que década más, década menos, siglo más, siglo menos, esas dos cosas van a ir a parar al arcón de los recuerdos desagradables, como el apartheid, la esclavitud, la opresión y demás delicias de la oligarquía (y aquí sí Elmg, lo digo con todas las letras).


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

¡Vaya! Por acá los formularios de los bancos, gobierno, solicitudes de empleo y un largo etcétera, tienen una casilla aparte para "apellido de casad*a*". En documentos de identificación, los apellidos de la mujer no cambian, al menos. Algunas de las mujeres más jóvenes (como mi esposa) no usan el "de apellido-del-esposo", pero se corren el riesgo de malentendidos con respecto a la "naturalidad" de los hijos, que se mencionaba en la discusión original.

Elmg, creo que vos usaste el adjetivo correcto: retrógada.

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Fer BA said:


> Sí, hay quienes le dicen "de Kirchner", la mayoría por cuestiones de puro machismo (no soportan tener una presidenta) o por cuestiones de puro antiperonismo...en ambos casos, sabemos que década más, década menos, siglo más, siglo menos, esas dos cosas van a ir a parar al arcón de los recuerdos desagradables, como el apartheid, la esclavitud, la opresión y demás delicias de la oligarquía (y aquí sí Elmg, lo digo con todas las letras).



Si realmente queremos eliminar ese 'machismo', deberíamos cambiarle el _Fernández _y utilizar _Wilhelm_, que es el de su madre. O mejor, que se ponga ella el que quiera, aunque no pertenezca a ninguno de sus ancestros (ya que todos usaron el apellido de algún hombre).


----------



## Fer BA

ManPaisa,

en realidad hablaba del machismo, no del patriarcalismo....dudo que podamos cambiar el patriarcalismo en décadas o en pocos siglos...realmente es un tema con muchisimas derivaciones en lo legal, lo económico, etc. 

Fernandez es su apellido, Kirchner es el de su marido, y para peor viene con un "de" del  genitivo posesivo que quiere decir muchas cosas...(y esto en relación a tu mensaje de ayer donde dejás claro que no consideras retrógrada esta costumbre). La otra parte donde confundís linaje, procedencia y propiedad ya la explicó muy claramente Xiao.

Elmg,
no creo que los "límites del foro", nos impidan abordar cuestiones de sociolinguística, campo semántico y pragmática


----------



## Mate

Nota del moderador:

Lo que no está permitido en este foro es politizar un tema que no es, en esencia, político. 

Aquí les dejo un enlace a un hilo viejísimo en el que se puede seguir discutiendo el tema de los apellidos de casada y de soltera (este mismo enlace ya lo había dejado belén en una de las primeras páginas de este hilo).

Aprovecho para recordarles que el foro cultural ya no admite hilos nuevos, pero se puede retomar un hilo viejo y seguir discutiendo un tema allí.

Gracias a todos por su comprensión y colaboración.


----------



## romanoff

Entre los políticos mexicanos es común que los hijos se nombren con los dos apellidos de su padre, por ejemplo, Alfredo Díaz Ordaz Borja es hijo del expresidente Gustavo Díaz Ordaz y de Doña Guadalupe Borja de Diaz Ordaz, aunque oficialmente su nombre no esté registrado así en su acta de nacimiento (Alfredo Díaz Borja). Lo mismo ocurre cuando se forman dinastías en familias descendientes de un potentado. Mientras, en Estados Unidos parece que mientras más importante o famosa es la persona, más sencillo es su nombre: Bill Gates, Donald Trump, Billy Clinton, Paris Hilton, etc.


----------



## mysunrise

mithrellas said:


> Hola Laurahya, realmente no es tan complicado (todavía).
> Si bien es cierto que ahora se puede escoger el orden de los apellidos, piensa que esta ley bastante reciente y afecta a un porcentaje muy bajo de la población (repito que de momento).
> 
> Normalmente quien se acoge al cambio de apellidos suele ser, como ya han apuntado antes, porque el apellido del padre sea muy corriente o malsonante (p. ej apellidos que incitan a bromas), porque sea una madre que va a criar sola a su hijo, en ciertas ocasiones por 'esnobismo' porque el apellido de la madre es 'noble' y no quieren que se pierda...en fin, que hay bastantes motivos.... pero en general si no se especifica, el funcionario de registro por defecto inscribe 1º el 1er apellido del padre y 2º el 1er apellido de la madre.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola!
Diciendo "....inscribe 1º el 1er apellido del padre y 2º el 1er apellido de la madre", se entiende que
el 1er apellido del padre es "el apellido del padre del padre, o sea del abuelo"
y
el 1er apellido de la madre es "el apellido del padre de la madre, o sea del otro abuelo"

¿Sí?


----------



## mysunrise

Hola!

En breve, que me digáis, por favor, si estáis de acuerdo:

1) Mario Vargas Llosa : Mario nombre, Vargas padre, Llosa madre


Por favor, quien me lo explica, que sea breve, tal como yo en 1 y 2. Muchas gracias de antemano.

*Solamente se permite una consulta por hilo. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Jonno

Padre: Ernesto *Vargas* Maldonado
Madre: Dora *Llosa* Ureta
Hijo: Mario *Vargas Llosa
*
Por tanto "Mario" es su nombre (en realidad uno de sus nombres, pues tiene uno compuesto), "Vargas" es su primer apellido (heredado del padre) y "Llosa" es su segundo apellido (heredado de la madre).

Y en respuesta a tu otra pregunta: sí, Vargas era también el apellido de su abuelo por parte de padre y Llosa el de su abuelo por parte de madre (al menos si siguieron la tradición, porque no tengo datos para saber si sus abuelos se apellidaban realmente así).


----------



## mysunrise

Gracias! Sobre lo de los abuelos, no fue mi intención saber los datos históricos, sino como funciona la formula de los apellidos.
En Grecia, lo de los apellidos es un poco diferente, quizás más simple.
Por ejemplo, si había un griego "Mario Vargas Llosa", en la pregunta: ¿Cómo te llamas? la respuesta es sólo "Mario Vargas" (en la mayoría de los casos se utiliza el apellido del padre).
A veces en un pueblo de la montaña  puede haber muchos "Mario Vargas". Entonces, hay un problema, que los paisanos saben solucionarlo de todos modos!
La distinción se hace a veces oralmente:
Mario Vargas, ¿de quién? "Mario Vargas de Ernesto" "Mario Vargas de Jorge" etc. (se utiliza el nombre del padre)
En cuanto a los correos, se escribe en el sombre, por ejemplo, "Hacia/a: "Mario Vargas de Ernesto".
A veces, en los pueblos, la distinción entre los muchos "Mario Vargas" se hace a través de su apodo (el bombero, el cojo, el enano,... etc., que claro no son apellidos).
En situaciones más oficiales, en un ensayo, en un informe etc. se puede ver el modo más común de distinción: "Mario Ern. Vargas", pero es cierto que la mayoría de las formas de documentos oficiales, o por el internet, tienen huecos para rellenar con todos los datos necesarios.


----------



## Jonno

mysunrise said:


> no fue mi intención saber los datos históricos, sino como funciona la formula de los apellidos.


Y mi intención era explicar el funcionamiento. Pero aclaraba entre paréntesis que no sé realmente cómo se apellidaban sus abuelos por si alguien tenía intención de corregirme


----------



## mysunrise




----------

